# GPU-Z v0.0.4 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

Again, to help w1zz receive feedback on bugs, post your 0.0.4 bugs here.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

trouble with the download page?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

Fact: Running 2 x Samsung 204Ts at 1600x1200 = 3200x1600

Issue: Not showing 2 display devices


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

display detection is a known issue but fairly low priority over fixing other things


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

> trouble with the download page?


 YES, OBVIOUSLY, otherwise I wouldnt have had to track down another source to download it... and I wouldn't have offered the help to others.  PS. I am not "advertising".

May be it would help to structure everyones feedback if you put up a wiki or running thread of "issues" vs. "fixed"


----------



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

same problems of the 0.03, current clocks reading incorrectly (default are correct)


----------



## doppelschwoer (Oct 6, 2007)

Error when lauching ver 0.04
Same like the thread opened by Tualatin

If you need more details, let me know.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 6, 2007)

pt said:


> same problems of the 0.03, current clocks reading incorrectly (default are correct)



2d clocks maybe?


----------



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> 2d clocks maybe?



maybe, how do i turn 3d on?


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 6, 2007)

GPU-Z doesnt display my monitor, and the Pixel Fillrate and Bandwidth are incorrect.

Also I am unsure about the memory clock speed. Is it showing the real clock speed or effective clock speed?

BTW the screenshot shows GPU-Z 0.0.3 but 0.0.4 shows the same info.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3b7me


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 6, 2007)

Some fields are'nt filled in or are wrong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2007)

on mine it says that SLI is disabled. all 4 versions so far have said this. i'm using vista 64 with 2 8800 ultras, SLI is enabled in Ntune. 3dmark scores verified that SLI is enabled (~3000 point decrease when not enabled). both cards are detected fine, just wont detect that SLI is in fact enabled.


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 6, 2007)

My old HD2600 work fine in GPUz Just the mem should be 1400Mhz


----------



## francis511 (Oct 6, 2007)

Now correctly reporting 8800 gts


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

Only beef I got is that 0.0.3 said I had a 19" Display.. correct.

But 0.0.4 tells me it's 19.1".. hmm.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> on mine it says that SLI is disabled. all 4 versions so far have said this. i'm using vista 64 with 2 8800 ultras, SLI is enabled in Ntune. 3dmark scores verified that SLI is enabled (~3000 point decrease when not enabled). both cards are detected fine, just wont detect that SLI is in fact enabled.



there is a dropdown box with your card name in it at the very bottom. Click on it then drop the highlight to the second card in that box. You should then notice the (2 GPU's sli enabled) difference to SLI.


----------



## acme420 (Oct 6, 2007)

the shaders are reading wrong. to the guyup there saying his mem should read 1400. 1400 is 700 x 2 DDR.


----------



## Fede (Oct 6, 2007)

A couple of minutes ago it locked up my system when I hitted "submit" of the validation. I had to push the reset button.

But now it worked fine.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fdy4z

Another thing is the 20 mhz shader frequency, I think that is not correct, right?


----------



## acme420 (Oct 6, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Depends which way you look at it. The x1950gt actually only has 12 pixel pipelines. Thats why it doesnt have 36/16 peformance advantage over an x1800xt. Im guessing that its reading that figure rather than shaders.


yeah i know that the 36/12 thing is supposed to be like that. but it says 5 vertex shaders instead of 8.  either my card is defective or this application is reading wr0ng.


----------



## Starman (Oct 6, 2007)

*Crash at Launch*

When I launch GPU-Z it crashes straight away.



> Faulting application gpu-z.0.0.4.exe, version 0.0.4.0, faulting module gpu-z.0.0.4.exe, version 0.0.4.0, fault address 0x00005190.



OS: Window XP SP2
GFX: GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
Driver: 163.71

I've attached the error file windows wishes to submit.


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 6, 2007)

Getting close for the XFX 8800GTS It does not show SLI Enabled and has the wrong value when the Shader overclock is unlinked. Good Job


----------



## ziddey (Oct 6, 2007)

Fede said:


> A couple of minutes ago it locked up my system when I hitted "submit" of the validation. I had to push the reset button.
> 
> But now it worked fine.
> 
> ...



20 is correct for most 7900gs's. I have mine upped to 60, but it's got its own share of reporting problems. Same as before:


----------



## sglider (Oct 6, 2007)

Error when launching GPU-Z 0.0.5
I have the same problem described in the thread opened by Tualatin


----------



## Starman (Oct 6, 2007)

In reference to my recent post - having just tried the new GPU-Z 0.0.5 version I am happy to say my crash issue has been resolved.


----------

